# يتطنز



## atchan

ما هي معنى الكلمة الملونه:

الحين بعض الناس لاشاف واحد به سلبيه وبه شي يبي يتطنز عليه


----------



## Mahaodeh

أظن أن معناه أن يسخر من الشيء


----------



## atchan

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## Eihab

هذه الكلمة شائعة الاستعمال في العامية الكويتية .. وكنت أظنها عامية كويتية فقط ، لكني عرفت مؤخرا أنها كلمة عربية فصيحة.

الطَّنْزُ في (القاموس المحيط)
الطَّنْزُ: السُّخْرِيَةُ، طَنَزَ به، فهو طَنَّازٌ.


----------



## Nadosh

في السعودية نقول (يتطنز علية  او يتمصخر علية) بمعنا يسخرمنة


----------



## thelastchoice

وعموما فكلمة طنز كلمة فارسية دخلت العربية وهي تعني السخرية.


----------



## إسكندراني

هل من الجائز أن تكون «طنّز» أصل «طنّش» المصريّة؟


----------



## Eihab

لا يا اسكندراني .. فلكل منهما معنى مختلف عن الآخر.


----------



## shma

حتى فالامارات يستخدمون هالكلمة ومعناتهاا يسخر منه


----------



## Masjeen

thelastchoice said:


> وعموما فكلمة طنز كلمة فارسية دخلت العربية وهي تعني السخرية.



كلا.. عربية فصحى ستجدها بالقاموس وقد حافظت بالفارسية على كتابتها العربية طنز بالطاء


----------

